
Ingestible origami robot fishes out swallowed battery from stomach - robofenix
http://robohub.org/ingestible-origami-robot/
======
mdorazio
I'm more intrigued by the possibility of healing stomach wounds than by
retrieving small items from the stomach with this robot. Stomach contents are
emptied into the intestines within a few hours [1]. Based on my most recent
visit to the emergency room, you would have to be pretty damn lucky to
actually see a doctor fast enough for this to be useful.

[1]
[http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/ba...](http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/basics/transit.html)

